
MPAA: If Megaupload Gets Data Back They’ll Relaunch - llambda
http://torrentfreak.com/mpaa-if-megaupload-gets-data-back-theyll-relaunch-120403/
======
goatforce5
Of course it's the MPAA's job to tell tales of the unspeakable damage that
will occur if Megaupload springs back to life.

You then get in to an interesting argument over whether the content that
Megaupload has that the MPAA represents is worth more than non-MPAA content on
Megaupload's servers. Should efforts be made protect that data, or is the
collateral damage to other people's data an acceptable loss?

If the MPAA forces all of Megaupload's data to be destroyed, can a case be
made against the MPAA for destroying the valuable data of others? If a single
copy of an MPAA film is worth hundreds of thousands of dollars in damages, how
much value is lost by destroying the hypothetical sole copy of someone's video
of their trip to Hawaii?

------
seppo0010
I think the news there is that MegaUpload may get its data back. Of course
they will relaunch.

------
aw3c2
Actual source is [http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/mpaa-megaupload-
kim...](http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/mpaa-megaupload-kim-dotcom-
launch-servers-306914)

Torrentfreak added nothing of interest.

Please submit the actual source next time.

------
burgerbrain
I'm going to to off on a limb here and say that MU would not dare relaunch
until after Kimble is released. If he is convicted I have a hard time
believing they would/could relaunch even if they had the data.

So what the MPAA is basically arguing is that MU should not get their data
back because in the event that they are unable to secure a conviction, they
still want him punished.

Despicable, as usual. Also curious, that they think this might happen.

------
hack_edu
They'll re-launch servers, returned or not. They don't need them though . All
the data on those servers was uploaded by users, anyway. All the uploaded user
content was put there because its replaceable and easy to re-upload.

Confiscate the servers if you want, just don't fool yourself into thinking it
will stop a thing.

------
roguecoder
Even if Megaupload doesn't relaunch the MPAA wouldn't want people to get their
data back. Right now they have this huge intimidation factor where they can
shut down a web site and make people's data disappear forever. Without that
threat, enforcement actions don't really have consequences to consumers beyond
the annoyance of finding a new site.

------
replax
It will be interesting to see, whether MU will actually get data back and
relaunch. That would be a rather severe blow to the MPAA in many ways.

